# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتب مهمة لكل مسلم ومسلمة (مكتبة صغيرة)

## أبو أروى الدرعمي

*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:*
*لا يخفى عليكم - إخواننا الأعزاء - مكانة القراءة في ديننا العظيم، بل يكفي في فضلها أن أول كلمة نزلت في كتابنا العزيز هي "اقرأ"؛ لهذا أحببت أن أجمع هنا طائفة من أهم الكتب التي ينبغي على كلِّ مسلم أن يكون ملمًّا بها، عليمًا بما فيها بما حوَتْه هذه الكتب من العلم عن الله ورسوله ودينه الحنيف.*
*وهذه هي الكتب مع أهم طبعاتها:*
*1- "تفسير السعدي"، ومن أفضل طبعاته طبعة دار ابن الجوزي بالممكلة؛* *بتحقيق الشيخ: عبدالرحمن بن معلاَّ اللويحق، ولو أردت التوسُّع فـ"تفسير ابن كثير"، وحبَّذا لو طبعة عالم الكتب بالمملكة التي اشترتها من أولاد الشيخ بمصرنا.*
*3- "رياض الصالحين"، للإمام النووي - رحمه الله - ومن أفضل طبعاته طبعة الشيخ ماهر الفحل - حفظه الله - ولو اقتنى شرح الشيخ ابن عثيمين عليه لكان خيرًا.*
*وحبذا لو كان معه "اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان"؛ للأستاذ: محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي - رحمه الله.*
*4- "التوحيد"؛ للشيخ صالح الفوزان - حفظه الله - وطبعاته متقارِبة.*
*5- "التوحيد"؛ للشيخ المجدِّد محمد بن عبد الوهاب - رحمه الله - ومن أيسر شروحه شرح الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - ومن* *أفضل طبعاته طبعة دار ابن الجوزي بالمملكة.*
*6- الملخص الفقهي؛ للشيخ الفوزان - حفظه الله - ومن أفضل طبعاته طبعة دار العاصمة بالمملكة.*
*7- السيرة النبوية؛ للشيخ أبي عمار محمود المصري، وقد طبع الكتاب في مكتبة التقوى بمصر.*
*هذه طائفة بأهم الكتب التي ينبغي على المسلم أن يطالعها، وأن يعرف ما فيها، وبها يستطيع تكوين خلفية جيِّدة عن دينه، ثم على المسلم أن يُكثِر النظر في كتب السلف ومَن بعدهم ممَّن اقتفي أثرهم؛ أمثال: شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلاميذه؛ ابن القيم، وابن كثير، والذهبي، ومَن بعدهم من أئمة الدعوة من علمائنا الأجلاَّء.*
*هذا الكلام يتوجَّه لجمهرة المسلمين، أمَّا طلاَّب العلم الشرعي فلهم سبيل آخر.*
*والرجاء من إخواننا أن يشاركونا بآرائهم (فإنَّما المرءُ بإخوانِه).*
*وجزاكم الله خيرًا.*

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

للرفع وللتذكير.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جزاك الله كل خير يا ابا اروى وبارك فيك

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

........

----------


## رشيد الحلو

السلام عليك أخي الدرعمي،
وشكراً على الإفادة. ولي مأخذ أرجو أن تأخذه على محمل الأخوة: 
قلت في ذيل وصيتك الطيبة إن هذه الكتب هي لجمهرة المسلمين فأما طلاب العلم الشرعي فلهم سبيل آخر. وقد رأيتك قصرت قائمتك على الكتب الدينية. فهل أفهم أنك تريد من طلاب العلم الشرعي ومن كل الناس أن يقرأوا كتب الدين فقط؟ 
وعملاً بالقول المأثور - وثمة من صححه حديثاً - "اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش أبداً، واعمل لآخرتك كأنك تموت غداً" فنحن بحاجة إلى التزود من علوم هذه الدنيا. 
لكنك يا أخي لم تقصد استثناء كتب العلم الدنيوي، وتركت الأمر لمن يريد القيام به. فجزاك الله خيراً. 
وأنا اوصي بكتاب (الفيزياء المسلية) لياكوف بيرلمان الروسي. وبكتابين ترجمهما د. أحمد زكي وسماهما: (بواتق وأنابيق) وهو كتاب في علم الكيمياء، و (قصة الميكروب) وعنوانه يدل عليه. 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

موضوع جيد 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> السلام عليك أخي الدرعمي،
> وشكراً على الإفادة. ولي مأخذ أرجو أن تأخذه على محمل الأخوة: 
> قلت في ذيل وصيتك الطيبة إن هذه الكتب هي لجمهرة المسلمين فأما طلاب العلم الشرعي فلهم سبيل آخر. وقد رأيتك قصرت قائمتك على الكتب الدينية. فهل أفهم أنك تريد من طلاب العلم الشرعي ومن كل الناس أن يقرأوا كتب الدين فقط؟ 
> وعملاً بالقول المأثور - وثمة من صححه حديثاً - "اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش أبداً، واعمل لآخرتك كأنك تموت غداً" فنحن بحاجة إلى التزود من علوم هذه الدنيا. 
> لكنك يا أخي لم تقصد استثناء كتب العلم الدنيوي، وتركت الأمر لمن يريد القيام به. فجزاك الله خيراً. 
> وأنا اوصي بكتاب (الفيزياء المسلية) لياكوف بيرلمان الروسي. وبكتابين ترجمهما د. أحمد زكي وسماهما: (بواتق وأنابيق) وهو كتاب في علم الكيمياء، و (قصة الميكروب) وعنوانه يدل عليه. 
> والله من وراء القصد


جزاكم الله خيرًا أخي، أنا فعلاً قصدت الكلام عن الكتب (الدينية) التي لا يستغني عنها مسلمٌ، ولم أتطرَّق إلى مسألة الثقافة العامَّة أو كتب العلم الدنيوي التي ألمحتَ إليها، فجزاك الله خيرًا على التوضيح.
وفي انتظار إفاداتك مشكورًا.

----------

